# Info Please



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

anyone hear of a 10 to 11 month old young dog contracting Parvo even after their series of shots?

What is the infectios period once the dog is out of the woods?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

It's usually thought of as a puppy disease, but young "adult" dogs can also get it. I had a friend whose 10 month old boxer died of it. Dogs in their early teens can get it, but usually only if they're immunocompromised with something like cancer treatment. They should run two tests to confirm the diagnosis though (the ELISA snap test being the most common). Here's some background on it that should answer your other questions.

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/23301.htm

When was the dog last vaccinated? The thing to always remember about vaccinations is that they prevent disease, not infection.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks for the info, the link answered my questions and provided some other interesting information.

Much appreciated.


----------

